# Things to bring from Canada to Dubai



## g18 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am planning my move to Dubai as I have up to a 20ft container to fill. Can anyone tell me what kind of goods I should stock up on that isn't available or very expensive to get in Dubai? My company has changed their policy and will not give me a moving allowance so I am going to try and fill my container with goods that I can stock up on. Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you dont want throw away furniture, good quality furniture. Bed linens are atrociously thin for 'decent' quality or insanely priced for the quality 800+ thread count. Clothing is stupid expensive. I would stock up on those. Bring all the stuff from home that makes it home. Makes settling in that much easier. Good luck with your move.


----------



## g18 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks Jynx. Am I allowed to bring dry goods like organic oatmeal and coffee? Is there anything else I can try and stock up on?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes, you can bring dry goods. Many people take very little back home each time they travel, and return stocked up on dry food items and clothes. To get to fill a container with items, would be pretty awesome. There are some things that can be had pretty cheap here. Just really depends. And doesnt seem to be any rhyme or reason. Electronics are also quite expensive here. If you are looking at getting any name brand items (especially apple), suggest to purchase them there.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Do bear in mind that the container is likely to be sitting for days in 40-50c heat. Anything that might be diminished by that is better brought on the plane.

Jynxy has named the main things. Most things are more expensive here, so anything easily shipped that you will want. For higher priced items, these can be subject to 5% import duty if they seem new. So if you buy a new tv or anything, unpack and re-pack so it doesn't appear brand new.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Some fine poutine and maple syrup will certainly do!!! LoL


----------



## yazmin182 (Jan 6, 2012)

Remember electronics have a different electric outlet and I would be wary of using them with a converter, especially a TV. I would buy the electronics here and I actually don't find them that expensive, they always have lots of specials.

I do agree that food would not be a good idea to ship via container. 

I would stick to furniture, linens, towels, and clothes.

If you like Febreze, bring a bottle! I haven't been able to find the original scent here.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

any product you can't imagine living without, or you are very particular about certain products, bring it. lots of north american items are not easily found here. sometimes when they are they aren't even the same formulation as they are made in a different country. it is the case i find with many food items. then once you're here you will figure out what's available and what you wanna stock up on when you go back to visit.

some things, like pure maple syrup, are just very expensive. i often do a costco run for non-perishables when i go back to canada.

buy apple stuff in canada, for computers get the extended apple care warranty and it will apply worldwide. iphones and ipads will then also come with face time. otherwise general electronics, while often more expensive, can be had at good prices if you watch the sales. also, i have learned to remember to factor in that there is no 13% hst so sometimes the dubai price is then on par with the canadian price + tax. don't bring a printer even if it is dual voltage as the ink cartridges here will be different.

as jynxy says, sheets are mostly crap here [nice ones can be had at crate + barrel]. you can buy in canada but be wary of sheet sizes and mattress sizes. if you are bringing your bed/mattress then def stock up on sheets [bay days!!!]. if you bring say just your bed frame you can buy north american size mattresses here at crate + barrel [beautyrest brand], intercoil [they make to order in standard + custom sizes], and i am sure other places. that way all your sheets fit perfectly. standard sizes here are different, even at ikea.

you could fit quite a lot of stuff into a 20ft container and even packing all your little kitchen hand gadgets, office supplies, etc. can really save money but more importantly your time when you arrive here. you won't have to run around to a million different shops trying to find the things you like at the right prices. there isn't really anything comparable to walmart, target, homesense, etc. you know, a solid mid-level department store with a bit of everything where you can find nicely designed items of decent quality and a good price. in terms of one stop shopping it tends to be either really cheap and poor quality or high end and very expensive [and not even necessarily good qualty for price!]. so my experience has been spending lots of time shopping all over the place getting bits here and bits there.

any electronics with dual voltage will be just fine though. for example some hair appliances, cameras, laptops and phones etc. so they will work just fine over here with an adapter for the actual plug. i agree though on anything else, even with a converter, is not really worth it. most of them will just not work great or crap out pretty quickly.

definitely buy camera stuff in canada.

if you are a cook, things like real vanilla extract, wine + champagne vinegars are not readily available here and only at the liquor store. so bring your own. if you're worried about them sitting in a container then just pack a few bottles in your carry on.

that's all of the top of my head. feel free to ask more questions. we came over with a bunch of suitcases. sold all our furniture etc. before we came so i have spent the last 6 months buying everything we need all over again!


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> ...Clothing is stupid expensive...


Specially if you require business formal attire for work... comparatively, a decent quality suit is dirt cheap back home... in the UAE it literally costs an arm and a leg...

OK, maybe not _dirt_ cheap, but definitely more palatable-y priced...


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

imac said:


> Specially if you require business formal attire for work... comparatively, a decent quality suit is dirt cheap back home... in the UAE it literally costs an arm and a leg...
> 
> OK, maybe not _dirt_ cheap, but definitely more palatable-y priced...


not necessarily. if you buy a mid level designer suit from the bay or winners by say kenneth cole, nautica, hilfiger, etc ] you are looking at $400 - 600 canadian + tax + you may still need to have alterations done. yes, if you grab a bay days special or snag a good find at winners it will save you a couple hundred. if you want something even better like boss or ted baker you are in the $1200+ range. but compare having it custom done here at Ascots & Chapels. you get a made to order suit, 100% wool with options in very lightweight fabric made for this heat, and all the little details chosen by you for about $750.

my husband has had 4 suits and 8 shirts done by them and loves them all. just putting that out as an option.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

and to add one more thing about suits though. if you are just comparing off the rack in canada to off the rack here then @imac is totally right. the prices here will be higher. and you will likely find there is very little mid range. only lots of higher end labels with higher end prices.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

sammylou said:


> and to add one more thing about suits though. if you are just comparing off the rack in canada to off the rack here then @imac is totally right. the prices here will be higher. and you will likely find there is very little mid range. only lots of higher end labels with higher end prices.


That's pretty much what I meant 

I'm too cheap NOT to buy off rack... my preference has always been Sears, half their suits are always on "special" as long as you are not particular about the name on the tag, and I have always managed to pick up decent suits - alterations included which Sears does for free - for under $300... not 100% wool mind you but then again, I don't like wool...


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

imac said:


> not 100% wool mind you but then again, I don't like wool...


that's too bad. it is definitely helpful here with the heat to wear natural fibres whenever possible as they allow air to pass through and are much cooler than polyester. and well spun, lightweight wool doesn't feel like wool. it isn't heavy at all.

anyways! :focus:


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Container cost from BC to Dubai = > Any cost savings from buying stuff here.... Especially in your case where you did not get a relocation allowance! I have moved between enough countries it is just not worth it unless you have things that are EXTREMELY important to you or something that is 10's of thousands of dollars cheaper or rare (like some vehicles). 

Just my 02fils.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

INFAMOUS said:


> Container cost from BC to Dubai = > Any cost savings from buying stuff here.... Especially in your case where you did not get a relocation allowance! I have moved between enough countries it is just not worth it unless you have things that are EXTREMELY important to you or something that is 10's of thousands of dollars cheaper or rare (like some vehicles).
> 
> Just my 02fils.


good point. i would agree with you [i think i missed that point in the OP]. my husband and i were looking at about $4000+ cad to move a 20ft from toronto and that was going to take 30 days anyway. we figured we didn't even have $4000 worth of stuff [haha!] to make it worth the hassle so we sold everything. we did fortunately get an allowance but just used that as our budget to repurchase things here. i've shopped carefully, looking for sales, and also dubbizle. got many good scores from there and saved lots of dough.

what we did bring was everything that would fit into suitcases which actually included favourite kitchen pans, gadgets, books, office supplies, etc. if you fly emirates you can check up to 3 extra bags as cargo. pay for it online ahead of time and they cost about $120-140 cad each. way cheaper than shipping and they fly with you. i packed a few bins of extra stuff and stored it at my sister's so every time we go back [with extra empty suitcases] i toss in a few more cookbooks, sentimental items, etc.


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

sammylou said:


> good point. i would agree with you [i think i missed that point in the OP]. my husband and i were looking at about $4000+ cad to move a 20ft from toronto and that was going to take 30 days anyway. we figured we didn't even have $4000 worth of stuff [haha!] to make it worth the hassle so we sold everything. we did fortunately get an allowance but just used that as our budget to repurchase things here. i've shopped carefully, looking for sales, and also dubbizle. got many good scores from there and saved lots of dough.
> 
> what we did bring was everything that would fit into suitcases which actually included favourite kitchen pans, gadgets, books, office supplies, etc. if you fly emirates you can check up to 3 extra bags as cargo. pay for it online ahead of time and they cost about $120-140 cad each. way cheaper than shipping and they fly with you. i packed a few bins of extra stuff and stored it at my sister's so every time we go back [with extra empty suitcases] i toss in a few more cookbooks, sentimental items, etc.


Couldn't agree more.

I have also done few Int'l moving and most of the time, it is better to get a relocation allowance and use it for buying new stuff instead of shipping the entire house.

You can also bring stuff you don't find here when you go back to Canada for vacation or work. We are lucky as my employer is a Canadian firm so I need to be in O every two months plus vacations and family visiting over. So far, either we are visiting To or someone else is coming so brining some favourite stuff has never been an issue.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

Mclovin oo7 said:


> Couldn't agree more.
> 
> I have also done few Int'l moving and most of the time, it is better to get a relocation allowance and use it for buying new stuff instead of shipping the entire house.
> 
> You can also bring stuff you don't find here when you go back to Canada for vacation or work. We are lucky as my employer is a Canadian firm so I need to be in O every two months plus vacations and family visiting over. So far, either we are visiting To or someone else is coming so brining some favourite stuff has never been an issue.


now i know where to put in my orders haha!


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

sammylou said:


> now i know where to put in my orders haha!


No worries, any time.

We ship a lot of our products to UAE by air / sea every month and I visit TO regularly for meetings.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Mclovin oo7 said:


> No worries, any time.
> 
> We ship a lot of our products to UAE by air / sea every month and I visit TO regularly for meetings.


Oh man! You shouldn't have mentioned that ... you might have a big list from people on the forum!!


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

w_man said:


> Oh man! You shouldn't have mentioned that ... you might have a big list from people on the forum!!


don't worry, the list can't be that big if it's just us canucks. i mean what, are there like, 12 of us here?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

w_man said:


> Oh man! You shouldn't have mentioned that ... you might have a big list from people on the forum!!


No doubt! he can have a business on the side and cater for Canadians!!!

So if your paper and pen ready ?


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

*sigh*

miss my grasshopper.... sometimes when I feel extra sentimental, I just open the webpage and stare at the bottle...

Grasshopper Wheat Ale | Big Rock Beer

Mclovin, you wouldn't be open to trying to bring a six pack in your suitcase would you?


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

w_man said:


> Oh man! You shouldn't have mentioned that ... you might have a big list from people on the forum!!


No worries!


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

would definitely bring kitchen gadgets etc, linen, clothes etc


----------

